# Stick insect in Funarium



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi this is my first post/thread 

i am looking into getting some indian stick insects for my room but i am not sure if you can house them in a funarium or not. if not please could you recomend something else i could use that is not to expensive as i am only 13 and do not have alot of money to splash out


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Funarium? Sounds like fun =p 
I think you mean a faunarium.
Depends on the size of them really but i use to keep a little group in a tank that must have been about 30x20x20 cm with paper towel as substrate and ivy/bramble branches which you can change whenever needed. They are a fun little thing to keep and intresting reproductive cycle.
Welcome to RFUK


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Thanks for that i think i will definately get them now  

Funarium <<< :lol2: sorry im not used to saying funarium


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

haha what a coincidence, i've just been asking about these in the invert section :lol2:

link if your interested : victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/513004-stick-insects.html

oh and :welcome: btw


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. If you just want to keep a couple of Indian Sticks then the cheapest enclosure for them is an old Sweet jar. The plastic type they weigh out sweets from. 

You can either cover the top with some netting (your mums old tights will work), or poke lots of tiny holse in the lid to let in some air. I would personally go for the tights or some form of fine netting.

then all you will need is something to put the food plants in. (Asda do a toothbrush holder for about 30p which is ideal).

Here are some picturse of what I mean:-
*The Jar*









*The toothbrush holder* 
(This isn't the exact one I mean, but remove the black square and you have a similare one on sale at Asda)









*Some oasis for the food plants.*
(Helps retain water and stops it spilling and reduces the chance of your stick drowning) Usually comes in square blocks but could only find the spherical one.









and last but not least something to cover it with use your mums tights (I deffo don't have a picture of those)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

have you thought about a praying mantis? my daughter's 12 and she LOVES hers, they're very low maintenance and are really cool and interesting, your friends will be in awe of you :mf_dribble:


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> have you thought about a praying mantis? my daughter's 12 and she LOVES hers, they're very low maintenance and are really cool and interesting, your friends will be in awe of you :mf_dribble:


yeah but they eat crickets and some parents (mine included and I'm 20!) don't like crickets in the house!! Though I do agree- they are terribly cool critters, I got some when I moved away to Uni and they ROCK!!!!


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

as an experienced phasmidologist i would say a faunarium is ideal for indians... particularly the ferplast geo large and up... then pester your parents for a flex for christmas/birthdays etc...

oh, and be careful, Crausius Morosus (indian stick insects) are parthenogenetic, meaning they can have babies without the need for a male - which don't exist in captivity... and they tend to lay ALOT of eggs
Just ensure you know someone with fish for all the spares as they loove eating them, or freeze them...

oh, and if i have put you off of indians, give me a buzz for a comprehensive list of cool Phasmids you may like instead


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Stick Insects*

I have my variety of Sticks in one of the large tall faunaruim and the bigger ones are in a 30x30x45 Ex Terra.

Stick are great to keep, but you need to bear in mind where you will get the food source. Also make sure your tank is taller than wide.

Unless you have a privet tree, green coloured ivy or bramble, roses in abundant supply, your sticks won't last very long.

Indian Stick (Carausius morosus) are very good for your first sticks, and like the preson before said, they lay hundreds of eggs and within a few months you will be over run & if you keep the eggs in the faunaruim with the adults, the babies will escape through the tops, unless you put a thin nylon stocking over the top. If you have too many in a tank, they will lose limbs and may be fighting over the food scource.

Another hardy species for a beginner are Gaint Thorny (Trachyaretaon Brueckneri) These are bigger in size and appear more quiet scaring looking but are very docile. to breed you need a male and female. They love rose leaves over bramble.


I would reconmend you do some reasearch into each species and find out what plants you have in the garden to feed them, they will also need a light misting daily, as they drink the water droplets from the plants.

A good website is small life supplies, insect store, phasmid study group.

Enjoy you sticks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

cheers everyone  i do like the look of mantids but dont they fly??? i would be to scared to have one at the moment but maybe in the future  i do like the giant thorned but i have been looking at care sheets and it said that males are aggresive!! are they??? also what size tank could they go in??? preferably cheap and plastic!!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> cheers everyone  i do like the look of mantids but dont they fly??? i would be to scared to have one at the moment but maybe in the future  i do like the giant thorned but i have been looking at care sheets and it said that males are aggresive!! are they??? also what size tank could they go in??? preferably cheap and plastic!!!!


giant thorn or spiney stick insect are lovely creatures,
like all animal it depends on the individual but the males have two thorns on each leg which can give a pinch(i think it only feels like getting one of the bramble thorns pushed on your skin).

macleays spectre insects are awesone and just as easy to look after as indians............. and the females are beautiful


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I kept my australian pricklies in a vivarium as they were my pride and joy, but they also do quite well in faunariums, and even plactic jars if you want to play it hard and fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

cheers guys for your help  do female mclays lay eggs without breeding or do they need to breed


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

They will lay eggs without a male present. But all the offspring will be female.


----------

